# Full or assisted livery in Inverclyde area?



## TotalMadgeness (3 July 2014)

Does anyone know of a good private livery yard (not riding school) in the Inverclyde area who do full or assisted livery and have either a good sized outdoor (with lights for winter use) or indoor school?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 July 2014)

There is a place behind the Cardwell Garden Centre, OK if you like dogs and general chaos. Not sure what arrangements are available, but they will know anything locally.


----------



## TotalMadgeness (3 July 2014)

Thanks! I live 5 mins from Cardwell... Didn't know there was a livery yard there!!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 July 2014)

There is a road up the side, go in the trade entrance and follow your nose.


----------



## Chocy (3 July 2014)

Auchengarth between Largs & Skelmorlie.  Am assuming its still livery yard


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 July 2014)

Chocy said:



			Auchengarth between Largs & Skelmorlie.  Am assuming its still livery yard
		
Click to expand...

Its very small, not what OP is looking for. There is Sandra Morton, Knock Farm behind Largs, good surface but not sure if floodlights.


----------



## saddlesore (7 July 2014)

There's a yard at the top of wemyss bay caravan park . Great hacking- no idea what kind of livery they do. Faulds farm on the back road between Greenock and Kilmalcolm do full livery although school isn't great. There's another one on that road too, but I can't remember the name! It's before you get to faulds if you're coming from Greenock. It's on the left hand side on the bend, you'll
See It on the hill. Good yard I believe, small though.


----------

